# My those are nice fangs



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

After some rather dull and silly posts on this forum I thought I'd post a couple of piccies from tonight!

Atheris squamigera showing her pink bits:gasp:










and after settling down this one










She is a cutee really:whistling2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

She's so gorgeous! I'm really jealous lol


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Brill pics, but that second one say's it all for me!! :lol2:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

They are great pics dude, when I see pics like this it makes me want to invest in a good camera


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome shots


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Amazing pics, amazing patience and steady hands 

I would pee myself if I look through a camera and see a viper (?) opening her mouth like that ... Last thing on my mind would be hitting the button, first thing would be run lol


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

thats the most amazing yet so frightening pic iv ever seen on here and also one of the most stunning snakes iv ever seen:2thumb:


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

it's stunners like this that make me want to start the process of getting dwa.
that is one really beautiful snake!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, amazing shots bud. 

What camera and lenses are you using for these shots?


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow! Awesome snake & even more awesome pics:mf_dribble::flrt: Gorgeous viper.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> Amazing pics, amazing patience and steady hands
> 
> I would pee myself if I look through a camera and see a viper (?) opening her mouth like that ... Last thing on my mind would be hitting the button, first thing would be run lol


Its all about knowing the safe distance which you can work with and being prepared to take a lot on pictures until you get what you want.

I never show the shitty ones and there are a few.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

that has to be the most stunning snake i have ever seen 
your a lucky guy : victory:
Ty


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

woooooooooooooooowww...


----------



## baggylettuce (May 3, 2010)

Awesome pics. Amazing looking snake


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

Biggys said:


> that has to be the most stunning snake i have ever seen
> your a lucky guy : victory:
> Ty


 ill second that amazing pics and snake shame i dont have dwa and would be to scared lol, how did you safely take this pic?


----------

